# Do your dogs wear ID tags?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

When my dogs are outside,they wear their collars with tags.They have 3 tags.One is the rabies tag,the 
2nd one is my address & telephone number and the 3rd one has my Mom's address in France with the full telephone number.
Titus is also tatooed.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley has six or seven different collars. I have lost track but each collar has its own separate ID tags. I am not about to take any chances. Same with Barney. He has three different collars and he has tags on all his collars. I will never understand why people do not put ID tags on the collars. The only conclusion I come to is that most of the time, they just dont care. There are those few exceptions; but very few.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Collars and tags at all times - plus they're microchipped.


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

the only time Josey has a collar on is when I take him for a walk and our phone No. is on it. Otherwise hes microchipped.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine always wear the collars with tags on it when we go out, but they dont when we are at home.....Mine are Micro chipped as well.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our dogs very seldom wear their collars....but they do have tags when they do. We only put their collars on when we take them for walks....


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ours are microchipped and only wear tags with collars when we walk or travel in the car.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep, collars with Id and insurance info plus microchiped

Jazzys Mom


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

One with phone numbers a rabies tag. But she also has a microchip.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I want Brooks to have his collar with ID tags on even when he is out in our yard. Other people in the house don't "get it" (he's with me, he's not going anywhere). GRRR!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In public yes, but neot usually inside my apartment. No yard, so I have no concerns about my dogs escaping or getting out. I live in the back half of my apartment, so there are two or three doors separating my dogs from the great outdoors


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold4me said:


> Ours are microchipped and only wear tags with collars when we walk or travel in the car.


This is it for me too. My dogs are safe in our backyard....so as long as we're home, they don't wear their collars....


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

In the house and in our yard, Park doesn't wear a collar, only because he's gotten stuck on quite a few things. He knows better than to run out the door without permission, so I don't worry too much about him getting out and taking off. Even if he would walk outside, I know he wouldn't go off our porch without an adult holding his hand. :bowl:
If he's going outside, and not in our yard he gets his collar that has a tag with our address and phone number, a tag with his VIP identification, and his AVID tag on it. Every collar he has I've put some type of tag with contact info. His collar that used to be used for swimming had our phone number with perm. marker written on it just incase.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*About a week ago*

I found a puggle that is approximately 6 months old wearing only a collar. I was going to take him home temporarily, after asking a few people who he belonged to. Then I found a note on a pole about a missing puppy.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz has three tags on his collar: 1 with our name/address/phone, rabies tag and dvgrr rescue tag. He's also microchipped.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My dogs*

have so many tags, I lost count of them.
They wear: 
ID tags
Canine Good Citizen tags
License tags
Therapy Dog tags
Rabies Tags
and I may have forgotten something.
Besides the tags, they are microchipped.
Oh, I almost forgot, they both have collars with ID embroidered on them and one of my dogs has a matching lead.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

On Kodes collar is his rabies tag, his petwatch tag and his Home Again chip tag. Dog license also on collar with an ID number for locating owner if lost. All could be removed, but the chip is there to stay. No name given on tags anywhere, that is my choice.

Collar is on all the time unless he's crated, or with Abby, then I remove collars, but there in fenced in yards being watched.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just a rabies tag here so far. I don't even have my pet license for Tucker yet. I never remember to get it.

Maybe someday eventually I'll get around to it lol. Just so much going on anymore and Tucker's never out of my sight anyway.

He's tattooed but it's not readable anymore as it stretched as he grew and is now under lots of fuzz.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can count at least 5 dogs that came into rescue just this week that might have been reunited with their owners if the collar they were wearing had ID information on it. My dogs wear their collars with id tags whenever they are outside the house. The only reason I take them off at all is that the boys try to sling Lilah around by her collar when they play. I take it off then, and put it back on when they settle down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have a rabies tag and an id tag. But not with his name only our name and phone number. I have read that you shouldnt put to much info on the dog because of theft. I read that some people steal the dog and with address than can steal you blind. I dont know how common it is but it is better to be safe than sorry. Also I read that if you loose your dog and someone has him but doest want to give him up they will have his real name and that they can prove that he is theirs by calling him. My friend had that happen to her. Her dog was stolen out of her yard and the police said since they would call the dog by name and she came, there was no proof the dog wasnt theirs. She never could get her dog back. I told her we should do a recon mission and steal her back but the people never let her outiside by herself so that didnt work. it would have never stopped me. I would have found a way. They said she would have to pursue it in the courts. There was nothing the police could or would do.
I know I wouldnt have any of those problems with all of Beau's surgeries and pictures I have of him, I would have the proof. Also Beau has a very distiquising mark on him. When he was a puppy our other golden grabbed him by the ear playing and tore a small peice out of his ear. It is a little V cut on the end that you cant see because of his hair. So I think that would help to identify him.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Anytime we go outside we have collars and tags,plus they are micro'd. Inside no collars.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I only put an id on my collars. I figure it is safer to have just one tag, rather than a few, and that one is the most important. One thing I started to do is buy extra ids. My dogs have lost their tags on multiple occasions, then it takes me forever to buy a new one.

Once Brady gets neutered, he will also be microchipped.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i actually put No ID just collar, because at the moment all Rosco is wearing is his collar. We usually have an ID with name and phone number but he keeps breaking them. And i haven't gotten around to getting a new one. I was planning on going this weekend when i got paid.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Collette wears her collar at all times, we haven't taken of her since we rescued her and bought it. She has a municipal license tag, her rabies tag and an ID tag with her name, my cell # and e-mail address (no physical address), plus she's tatooed. Her vet, the city, her groomers, and the boarding place all have all of her ID. I've also got a file an inch thick with all her info.

I noticed that quite a few people on this board have their dogs without a collar when indoors (or even in the yard?). Is there a good reason for taking the collar on and off? I figured that once it's one it's easier to keep it on all the time.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson has his ID tag, and Rabies tag on his collar. His collar is on most of the time, but we take it off periodically when we are at home. Also most nights for bed, but sometimes I forget.....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber only wears her collar when she goes out on her walks.
It has our surname, address, phone number, email address and the Pettrac Microchipped phone number.  I know... Over the top but that is me !


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I take Brooks' off inside the house when the collar has gotten wet and usually take it off at night as I prefer not to listen to the tags clanking on the wood floor as he moves around in his sleep!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

mine have collars with their ID tag, microchip tag, rabies tag, and county dog tax tag...I got them this Pet Products, dog tags, t shirt, bumper stickers, dog products.
because jingling tags drive me absolutely crazy, and it works. I used to take off their collars at night, but then realized that if something happened, like the house caught on fire and I had to open the door and let them out of the house in a hurry, they wouldn't have their tags on, so now they wear their collars 24/7.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, leather buckle collar, tag with contact number, HomeAgain ID tag, and rabies tag. Yes, he's microchipped too. If I thought I could add any more security to those things, I'd do those things too.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> jingling tags drive me absolutely crazy. I used to take off their collars at night, but then realized that if something happened, like the house caught on fire and I had to open the door and let them out of the house in a
> 
> I also leave the collar and tags on all the time. You never know what could happen, a fire, a theft... I like the jingling tags. I always know which room she's in and I can always hear what she's doing, like scratching herself. In fact, she sounds like she's wearing more bling than a rapper.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> Taz Monkey said:
> 
> 
> > jingling tags drive me absolutely crazy. I used to take off their collars at night, but then realized that if something happened, like the house caught on fire and I had to open the door and let them out of the house in a
> ...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Michelle Laurette said:
> 
> 
> > lol...I used to not mind the tag jingling,
> ...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes my dogs wear "bling" on their collars. They are all chipped so they have the home again tag letting someone know to scan for information. Why would i put my phone number and / or address on a dog tag for some weirdo to get that information? They tell you not to put your childs name and phone numbers on backpacks that go to school, so i would think the same would apply for dog collars. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy only wears her collar when I need to have her on lead. I take it off around the house and in our yard. No tags, she's never out of my sight, ever.

I don't keep a collar on her around the home because I think it increases the chances of hot spots which is something I have battled with Daisy in the past.

I suppose this sounds terribly irresponsible but she's 6-1/2, she's never been lost. When she was a puppy I did keep a collar and tags on her but now she's trustworthy and I'm 100% mother hen.


----------

